# How much beef?



## Biggenz (Nov 12, 2018)

i have been asked to cater a weeding with 250 people. They want sliced brisket, burnt ends, 2 sides, and bread and pickles. 

How much brisket do I need since I’ll be having to make the point into burnt ends?


----------



## kruizer (Nov 12, 2018)

!/2 to 3/4 lb per person should be good.


----------



## Lookn4u (Nov 13, 2018)

For a mixed group like a wedding, I go 1/2 pound per person, some will not eat, some will just pick at it and some will eat like they are starving, so it evens out. For the men's/ boys group at Church I go 3/4 pound and still have to remind everybody to be gracious till everyone's had some. For really large groups (500 plus), I will serve the meat's to keep from running out and put out smaller serving spoons for the sides. 1/3 cup Vs. 1/2 cup, etc. and let them serve themselves for efficiency reasons. Bread is another area to watch, everybody usually grabs extra, especially rolls, so watch how people are taking and adjust as necessary. I love cooking for big crowds and have never ran out yet, but you have to be diligent.


----------



## Biggenz (Nov 13, 2018)

So would it still be 1/2 lb servings if I am having to separate the points from the flats to get slices and burnt ends?


----------



## Lookn4u (Nov 14, 2018)

Biggenz said:


> So would it still be 1/2 lb servings if I am having to separate the points from the flats to get slices and burnt ends?



Yes and No, It depends on how you serve, self serve Vs. you serving the meat. Again, its about average serving per person. Grandma may only want one slice of brisket and no burnt ends, dad will want both and plenty of each. Depending on slice size, say two slices brisket and a small spoon of burnt ends per person, no burnt ends then 3 slices of brisket, no brisket then two spoons of burnt ends, etc. In a perfect world, 1/2 pound per person is the average and you never run out, but we don't live in that world, we live in the one that requires us to be diligent and make sure everyone gets something to eat, some "big eaters" may leave not happy, but at least they did get something, just like everyone who wanted some did, if you did it right. Good luck and have fun, your attitude plays a bigger role than you think, people pick up on you vibe, if you freaking out or not having fun, neither will they. I love cooking and I love serving, I try to make contact with everyone that's eats my food if at all possible. We do a thing once a month for an outreach mission were we feed 500 kids in 45 minutes (that's how long their lunch break is at school) timing is everything, all burgers and chips. me and one other cook do all the burgers, we say thanks for coming by and having a burger to every kid and believe it or not most say thank you for doing this back to us, its the ones who hang back to shake our hand and help clean up that really get me, we send any left overs with the kids that ask for them, for some its the only meal they will have that day.


----------

